
The un-holy history of Holy City, the Bay Area's most racist tourist trap - rmason
https://www.sfgate.com/sfhistory/article/holy-city-santa-cruz-father-william-riker-13035533.php
======
rmason
They said most of the buildings burned in the late fifties. Can anyone local
tell me if there's still anything there still worth the detour?

Visited my niece at U.C. Santa Cruz back in February and if there's something
still there I'll check it out the next time I see her. I love historical
places.

~~~
nostrademons
Google Maps shows a towing company (very important, given the constant
accidents on 17) and not much else:

[https://goo.gl/maps/it4Pkk7ijiq](https://goo.gl/maps/it4Pkk7ijiq)

